# KBC sent me a "We Miss You" email today.....



## YYCHM (May 19, 2021)

Offering me $25 off any order (before tax and shipping) of $75 or more.  Interesting?  Never seen that approach before....


----------



## francist (May 19, 2021)

Me too. I haven’t ordered anything for a while and was wondering if anything would happen — you know, suspend account, something like that. Nope, just the email offer today.

Pretty decent discount, I’ll kick an order their way to say thanks. I like dealing with them. As for unusual, I get the same thing from Marks as well for work clothing although not as good a reduction. But really, a guy can only use so many shirts, right? 

-frank


----------



## Tom O (May 19, 2021)

I keep meaning to go to Marks I hear they have t shirts with the pocket that seems to have ended around the non smoker push.


----------



## David_R8 (May 20, 2021)

Gee I feel left out!


----------



## Dusty (May 20, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Gee I feel left!



Me too David that's a piss off, their offer should be sent to all KBC customers wouldn't you think?


----------



## trlvn (May 20, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Me too David that's a piss off, their offer should be sent to all KBC customers wouldn't you think?


The code is RT25621.  See if it works for you.

Craig


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 20, 2021)

A lot of places have little Easter eggs. If I’m not in a hurry I put items into my shopping cart then just walk away. ( assumes you have logged in with an account )

Shars, and a few others will start to send you email reminders and sweeten the deal with free shipping or 5-20% off if you come back and buy

I’ve have success on/off with princess auto, peavy mart etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty (May 20, 2021)

trlvn said:


> The code is RT25621.  See if it works for you.
> 
> Craig



Thanks @trivin want to order something so I'll give your posted code a go.


----------



## Hruul (May 20, 2021)

I also got that email offer.  Good till June 30th.


----------



## Canadium (May 20, 2021)

Well I didn't get that email. I tried the @trlvn  code and got a message that I wasn't qualified to use it. Thought maybe I had to have a registered account with them for it to work so I registered an account. Now when I try to sign in I get a message that my account doesn't exist. I really feel now like they don't care about my business!


----------



## YYCHM (May 20, 2021)

Canadium said:


> Well I didn't get that email. I tried the @trlvn  code and got a message that I wasn't qualified to use it. Thought maybe I had to have a registered account with them for it to work so I registered an account. Now when I try to sign in I get a message that my account doesn't exist. I really feel now like they don't care about my business!



Email states : *Expires June 30, 2021. $25 off $75 or more before taxes and shipping. Registered customers. One time use only. Cannot be combined with any other promo code.


----------



## Dusty (May 20, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Email states : *Expires June 30, 2021. $25 off $75 or more before taxes and shipping. Registered customers. One time use only. Cannot be combined with any other promo code.



Craig I would suggest you re-register your account with KBC and/or try another password. Unusual for a new KBC account not to work unless it hasn't been processed as yet, by that I mean you should receive an email from KBC telling you your account is now open.

Try, try, again likely a momentary hiccup in their system!


----------



## YYCHM (May 20, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Craig I would suggest you re-register your account with KBC and/or try another password. Unusual for a new KBC account not to work unless it hasn't been processed as yet, by that I mean you should receive an email from KBC telling you your account is now open.
> 
> Try, try, again likely a momentary hiccup in their system!



I'm not having a problem.  Been logged in all morning looking at stuff.  I'm wondering if this offer went out to registered accounts that have stale saved shopping carts?  I've had a saved cart sitting there for months now.


----------



## Dusty (May 20, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> I'm not having a problem.  Been logged in all morning looking at stuff.  I'm wondering if this offer went out to registered accounts that have stale saved shopping carts?  I've had a saved cart sitting there for months now.



Sorry Craig my oversight, it was @ Canadium post I was reading. Need to go back to bed then get out on the right side. LOL


----------



## YYCHM (May 20, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Sorry Craig my oversight, it was @ Canadium post I was reading. Need to go back to bed then get out on the right side. LOL



What are you looking to get?  That site has way too much "I want" stuff on it


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 20, 2021)

I got the email as well, will have to go and have a look. Need a couple special taps that not everybody carries but they have them.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 20, 2021)

How special are you taps? I seem to already saved one person with a special tap.


----------



## Canadium (May 20, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> What are you looking to get?  That site has way too much "I want" stuff on it



Yeah! I find it all too easy to drop a bundle there. Too many wants! I spent close to a $1000 before Christmas at KBC for presents for myself. Apparently that wasn't good enough to earn me any special promotional offers. I must not be playing the game right.


----------



## PeterT (May 20, 2021)

I get those promo emails occasionally from KBC. I mean separate from the regular flyer discounts. It could be generated by algorithm how much you spend, how frequently... who knows could be sales secret sauce. I'm pretty sure the email discount would be over & above anything else on sale because the online price already reflects sale price & then there is like a coupon code box you put in the online order before checkout. As always - check actual prices shipping included with other suppliers. If their regular is 15% higher and you get 15% off, you are back to square one. For example I have always found their Mitutoyo prices higher at KBC vs alternative places. I think they price matched but it was a call-in thing. It had to be a verifiable item, in stock, in country etc. Where KBC shines is hipping. very hard to beat that flat rate to your doorstep


----------



## Dusty (May 20, 2021)

Canadium said:


> Yeah! I find it all too easy to drop a bundle there. Too many wants! I spent close to a $1000 before Christmas at KBC for presents for myself. Apparently that wasn't good enough to earn me any special promotional offers. I must not be playing the game right.



Have a hunch the big league starts around $5,000.00 and up annually. Our small orders keep their doors open then they forget about us. Just saying!


----------



## Dusty (May 20, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> What are you looking to get?  That site has way too much "I want" stuff on it



Hi Craig, nothing major just thought I should stock up on spare cap screws, nuts and washers as mine is getting low. Would really love to get a Mitutoyo digital micrometer but not at KBC prices. I could make good use of one of these, would fit my vise nicely.

https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/1-811-14000


----------



## Dusty (May 20, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> How special are you taps? I seem to already saved one person with a special tap.



Member assisting member, doesn't come any better than that Tom!


----------



## John Conroy (May 20, 2021)

I sent KBC an email telling them they made me a little cranky because I did not get the same discount offer that some other members got. I'll let you now how  or if they respond


----------



## David_R8 (May 20, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Would really love to get a Mitutoyo digital micrometer but not at KBC prices.



I have a factory refurbished Starrett 733 that I’d part with.
https://www.starrett.com/metrology/product-detail/733XFL-1 W~SLC


----------



## John Conroy (May 20, 2021)

That didn't take long, Tyler who works in the Richmond branch just called me. He explained the KBC head office sent out the email offer to customers who hadn't purchased anything in 6 months or longer. The guys at the branch level can't influence who gets the offer and since I just bought some stuff in March I don't qualify. 5300 Canadian customers got the offer by the way.


----------



## Dusty (May 20, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> I have a factory refurbished Starrett 733 that I’d part with.
> https://www.starrett.com/metrology/product-detail/733XFL-1 W~SLC
> View attachment 14855



David you have a PM


----------



## Canadium (May 20, 2021)

John Conroy said:


> That didn't take long, Tyler who works in the Richmond branch just called me. He explained the KBC head office sent out the email offer to customers who hadn't purchased anything in 6 months or longer. The guys at the branch level can't influence who gets the offer and since I just bought some stuff in March I don't qualify. 5300 Canadian customers got the offer by the way.



By the way after they approved my new account registration today (it took a few hours) I retried the @trlvn code and this time it worked! My receipt says I got a $25 discount on my purchase. So they sucked me in to buying something I wasn't going to buy yet. Apparently you have to have a registered account.


----------



## YYCHM (May 20, 2021)

KBC has way oil in different weights 10W, 20W, 30W, 40W etc?  I thought way oil was way oil?  What weight is appropriate for lathe ways and mill ways?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 20, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> How special are you taps? I seem to already saved one person with a special tap.


One tap i was going to order was a 5/8x24


----------



## Dusty (May 20, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> KBC has way oil in different weights 10W, 20W, 30W, 40W etc?  I thought way oil was way oil?  What weight is appropriate for lathe ways and mill ways?



In my view they all are dependent on size of machine and usage. That said, 20W is more appropriate to our kind of work style.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 20, 2021)

Yeah I have 5/8-24. I have a few brand new 5/8-36 as well if you need these.


----------



## Crankit (May 20, 2021)

When I signed up with a new account 3ish years ago, I got a coupon in my first order for $100 off a $500 order so I bought a bunch of on sale stuff (mostly good sets of drills) to get over the $500.


----------



## John Conroy (May 20, 2021)

I feel a little guilty now. I submitted an order with that  coupon code and got the discount


----------



## PeterT (May 21, 2021)

Canadium said:


> Apparently you have to have a registered account.


That may well be a key part of the promo discount distribution. If you ordered previously as Mr. Anonymous, they may not chase your email but I don't know for certain. I find the KBC account signup is harmless & largely beneficial. Doesn't cost anything. It tracks your purchases by invoice number so you can go back & re-order something you liked & ran out of. Or not re-order the same POS that didn't work out last time LoL It auto-populates the billing/shipping address field saving you typing. You still put in CC number separate which is how I like it. Their website isn't quite as spiffy as some others but gets the job done. (Skinner is a mess right now, supposedly rebuilding but its basically useless at present). Know that if you want to return things to KBC you have to call them beforehand & let them know what the issue is, returns on your dime, everything in original packaging unused etc.


----------



## YYCHM (May 21, 2021)

Something I should squeeze into my KBC order is a couple of decent files.  To date I've been getting by with cheap PA/CT cr.p.   I couldn't tell you what a bastard file is v.s. a lathe file v.s. a mill file v.s. a machinists file is, so I need some help here.







Suggest a brand, type and size that would be good for general metal shop duty.  Taking burrs off stuff fresh off the mill, minor fitments etc etc.  I've heard NICHOLSON files are pretty good?


----------



## DPittman (May 21, 2021)

A fellow needs an assortment, flat bastard, rat tail, half round, lathe, 3 sided.  Simple flat bastard and lathe is most used in my shop.  Nicholson is good (or at least used to be).


----------



## YYCHM (May 21, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Simple flat bastard and lathe is most used in my shop.  Nicholson is good (or at least used to be).



Size?


----------



## Dusty (May 21, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Size?



Hey Craig perhaps this will help to confuse you. Not really! LOL

https://www.kmstools.com/blog/hand-file-identification/


----------



## Tom O (May 21, 2021)

Apperantly there is copies of Nicholson files out there spelt slightly different.


----------



## YYCHM (May 21, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Hey Craig perhaps this will help to confuse you. Not really! LOL
> 
> https://www.kmstools.com/blog/hand-file-identification/




Ya, I've looked at those file type dissertations before.  They kind of leave you going Huh?

Maybe I should just stick with a bastard file then I'd never be mixing my file terms up.

Where did that bastard file get to?  That file was a real bastard to use.

But seriously..... suggest some types and a size to try.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 21, 2021)

I have and use a large assortment of files in my shop. A side grinder is useful for a lot of things, but i still use hand files lots.


----------



## DPittman (May 21, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Size?


Well I do have tiny files 3" and a few small 6" files the majority of my filing is done with the biggest file I can find (12")
If there is room to work the big 12" get work done faster and last longer....and they are much more expensive.  

I buy new files when they get dull but cant seem to throw them out when I get the replacements and so end up with a lot of half worn out files. 

I even have a couple of old 16"ers


----------



## Dusty (May 21, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Ya, I've looked at those file type dissertations before.  They kind of leave you going Huh?
> 
> Maybe I should just stick with a bastard file then I'd never be mixing my file terms up.
> 
> ...



Hey Craig, I have ordered the following files from KBC for cleaning up projects and been more than satisfied with them. Find them great for getting into tight places. Not your rip snort knuckle buster kind of files although I have some of them to.

https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/1-552-03434

https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/1-552-05771

https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/1-552-05804


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 22, 2021)

Order placed.  The code worked.  Thx.


----------



## francist (May 22, 2021)

KBC isn’t going to know what hit them, orders flying in from everywhere...


----------



## combustable herbage (May 23, 2021)

Craig I know you were putting the files into an order,  but this is the set I got from PA I believe it was 9.99 on sale and I have been happy with it for general work.

5 pc Machinist File Set (princessauto.com)



YYCHM said:


> Ya, I've looked at those file type dissertations before.  They kind of leave you going Huh?
> 
> Maybe I should just stick with a bastard file then I'd never be mixing my file terms up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canadium (May 23, 2021)

francist said:


> KBC isn’t going to know what hit them, orders flying in from everywhere...



Just goes to show they should make special offers for forum members!!! LOL


----------



## francist (May 23, 2021)

Canadium said:


> Just goes to show they should make special offers for forum members!!! LOL



That crossed my mind as well although I fear it may be a double-edged sword. Might get a bunch of people signing up just for a discount advantage but not giving back to support the forum. More work for the forum administrators, infrastructure, etc yet no increase in contributing members. I don’t know, maybe I’m thinking about it wrong.


----------



## YYCHM (May 23, 2021)

francist said:


> That crossed my mind as well although I fear it may be a double-edged sword. Might get a bunch of people signing up just for a discount advantage but not giving back to support the forum. More work for the forum administrators, infrastructure, etc yet no increase in contributing members. I don’t know, maybe I’m thinking about it wrong.



No, your thought process is correct...….  would make sense as a paying member privilege though.


----------



## YYCHM (May 28, 2021)

Very strange..... I placed a KBC order for 4 items and my CC was charged 3 times.  The total is about right but how the charges were distributed amongst the 4 items is a head scratcher.  Anyone know what this is about?


----------



## Dusty (May 28, 2021)

Hey Craig, has happened to me as well however, items ordered through KBC's are sometimes shipped out of their warehouse in the states and billed by KBC Canada hours later. Meant to add whenever this happens total cost has never gone above original price including tax and shipping. Does that make any sense?


----------



## YYCHM (May 28, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Hey Craig, has happened to me as well however, items ordered through KBC's are sometimes shipped out of their warehouse in the states and billed by KBC Canada hours later. Does that make any sense?



Not really, but I just got an email from FedEx that something will be delivered from Delta BC on the 1st.


----------



## Dusty (May 28, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Not really, but I just got an email from FedEx that something will be delivered from Delta BC on the 1st.



And that's the way KBC shipping works for me anyway although my tag a-longs usually come out of Michigan to Winnipeg then Regina/MJ.


----------



## YYCHM (May 28, 2021)

Dusty said:


> And that's the way KBC shipping works for me anyway although my tag a-longs usually come out of Michigan!



So expect to get my order in multiple deliveries?


----------



## Dusty (May 28, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> So expect to get my order in multiple deliveries?



Yes that's the drill.


----------



## YYCHM (May 28, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Yes that's the drill.



Just got another FedEx email to expect something from Woodbridge ON on the 2nd...…..

Those guys ship quick  That order was placed about 3 hours ago.....


----------



## Dusty (May 28, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Just got another FedEx email to expect something from Woodbridge ON on the 2nd...…..



Woodbridge (Mississauga, ON) is KBC's Canadian head office and warehouse.


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 28, 2021)

My order is coming in two parts. Got part 1 today via Canada post, part two is fedex out of USA. Happens frequently if there is out of stock issues


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (May 28, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> My order is coming in two parts. Got part 1 today via Canada post, part two is fedex out of USA. Happens frequently if there is out of stock issues



The Canada Post delivery surprises me?  What was it that they mailed?


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 28, 2021)

Readers x3. And a dial Caliper


I have everything go to a box # so no real choice for them

Typically 3 days


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (May 28, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> Readers x3. And a dial Caliper
> 
> I have everything go to a box # so no real choice for them
> 
> Typically 3 days



3 days via CP?  What's are Readers x3?


----------



## francist (May 28, 2021)

Jeez, you guys musta used the Slow Boat Express — I ordered Monday afternoon and it was waiting on my porch Wednesday afternoon….

Okay, probably helps I’m just across the water by 30 miles


----------



## YYCHM (May 28, 2021)

francist said:


> Okay, probably helps I’m just across the water by 30 miles



Are you 30 miles plus a $100 ferry ride away?


----------



## francist (May 28, 2021)

Yeah about that, most of the time (or a lot of the time anyway) my order will ship out of Delta which really is right where the ferry lands. For me on this side I think it’s 27miles. There’ve been a couple of times it’s been on my doorstep the next day, but that was unusual.


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 29, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> 3 days via CP? What's are Readers x3?



Reamers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 29, 2021)

francist said:


> Jeez, you guys musta used the Slow Boat Express — I ordered Monday afternoon and it was waiting on my porch Wednesday afternoon….
> 
> Okay, probably helps I’m just across the water by 30 miles



Oh, it’s probably a day to get to Calgary, then they hook up a horse and wagon and start the long 2 day journey to my post office , which opens at 11am but then close at noon for lunch .... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty (May 29, 2021)

francist said:


> Jeez, you guys musta used the Slow Boat Express — I ordered Monday afternoon and it was waiting on my porch Wednesday afternoon….
> 
> Okay, probably helps I’m just across the water by 30 miles



All because you're special.


----------



## Dusty (May 29, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> Oh, it’s probably a day to get to Calgary, then they hook up a horse and wagon and start the long 2 day journey to my post office , which opens at 11am but then close at noon for lunch ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pony express at it's finest. LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 1, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Nicholson is good (or at least used to be).



Got my Nicholson handy file today.  Says made in Mexico?

Sent me a nice decimal conversion and tap/drill size chart/poster.

Appears to be a power hacksaw blade missing from my shipment?  @kevin.decelles when KBC mails stuff to you do they sent a tracking number?


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jun 1, 2021)

not directly.... sometimes I get a purolator or canada post pickup notification.  Depends on how it ships.

I ordered files from KBC and from Amazon.....  only from KBC now.  The amazon ones were labelled Nicholson, but were clearly 'curved' and not evenly cut.... brutal.  The KBC ones have been great so far.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 1, 2021)

Same happened to me one on a Friday one on a Saturday no info on splitting or anything on the packing slip but got it on Sat which was a bonus was very happy.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 1, 2021)

combustable herbage said:


> Same happened to me one on a Friday one on a Saturday no info on splitting or anything on the packing slip but got it on Sat which was a bonus was very happy.



How the shipment was split up appears to coincide with how my CC was charged, so there must still be a piece heading my way out there.

Edit:  I figured this out now.  My delinquent PHS blade is still somewhere in LIVONIA, MI.  Won't see it until the 7th.


----------



## francist (Jun 1, 2021)

I have to say I was a little disappointed when I opened the KBC box last week, and that rarely happens with me. But, I had ordered two files (trying to get in ahead of @YYCHM on the big rush on files  a long-angle Nicholson lathe file and a 12” Nicholson square file) and when I opened the box I found both files just placed side by side in the same plastic bag. No paper or anything between. And sure enough, the sides where they had been in contact were kind of scuffed with a bit of a shine on the teeth.

Okay, not a huge deal, and there’s lots of people who would say a file is a file and throw them all in the same drawer anyway. But, two files rubbing together during a shipping journey (mine was not a long way by any stretch) doesn’t do them any favours.

So I was a little choked but not enough to make a fuss over it. I will order files separately the next time though. I really like KBC, and they’ve been very good to me in all the dealings I’ve had with them.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 1, 2021)

I've had that occasionally too. Might be worth a polite call just to give them heads up or it will likely perpetuate. Its probably someone who wasn't trained to consider things like that, or rushed it, or whatever. But we should be entitled to wear out our tools on our own terms Lol. Lately I've been having Amazon fun. A $150 SSD drive in a skinny bubble wrap envelope sitting on my porch step ready to be stepped on. A crazy large box of something miniscule & worthless with wads of packing paper that made the forest cry. You just cant win.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 1, 2021)

I don’t see why they can’t ring the bell!


----------



## Dusty (Jun 2, 2021)

PeterT said:


> I've had that occasionally too. Might be worth a polite call just to give them heads up or it will likely perpetuate. Its probably someone who wasn't trained to consider things like that, or rushed it, or whatever. But we should be entitled to wear out our tools on our own terms Lol. Lately I've been having Amazon fun. A $150 SSD drive in a skinny bubble wrap envelope sitting on my porch step ready to be stepped on. A crazy large box of something miniscule & worthless with wads of packing paper that made the forest cry. You just cant win.



For me I'm convinced suppliers use unskilled individuals in their order and shipping departments with little or no training or idea of machining equipment and related items. That's how companies make their money! Four times now I've had to return part of an order for incorrect item obviously stocked in wrong bin, and damaged inserts due to packaging, then tooling that was shipped properly by the carrier but the wooden container appeared like chicken little ran over it with his tractor. On return everything was replace or refunded but it's the hassle getting there and time lost. Locally I ordered an odd ball size 1" diameter die but when it arrived it was 2" in diameter. The boss then took time from his desk to explain to the employee how to read their catalogue while I stood there watched and listened. Yes I got the correct item days later.   

Bottom line that's the state of our world nowadays, they walk among us. Just saying!


----------



## Brent H (Jun 2, 2021)

@Dusty : I ordered 4 _*CLAMPS*_ off Amazon and I received 3 clamps and a roofing shovel.....


----------



## Dusty (Jun 2, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @Dusty : I ordered 4 _*CLAMPS*_ off Amazon and I received 3 clamps and a roofing shovel.....



Noooo kidding, why am I not surprised by that.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 2, 2021)

Who else got a decimal conversion and tap/drill size poster with their order?


----------



## Canadium (Jun 2, 2021)

@Dusty I ordered taper pins from Amazon recently and got a box of regular bolts!


----------



## Canadium (Jun 2, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Who else got a decimal conversion and tap/drill size poster with their order?



@YYCHM  Ya I got one too!


----------



## Dusty (Jun 2, 2021)

Canadium said:


> @YYCHM  Ya I got one too!



Pick me too!


----------



## Dusty (Jun 2, 2021)

Canadium said:


> @Dusty I ordered taper pins from Amazon recently and got a box of regular bolts!





Canadium said:


> @Dusty I ordered taper pins from Amazon recently and got a box of regular bolts!



Put a taper on them. LOL


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jun 2, 2021)

My best 'freebee' from KBC was a mechanical pencil and pad of KBC branded graph paper.  I already have the tap-drill poster (previous orders).  No freebees lately.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jun 2, 2021)

A vendor I order tractor parts from in the USA always puts a handful of caramel candies in the box........  which is crazy because I don't think I'd every bring myself to eating them.  Not in this day and age.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 2, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> A vendor I order tractor parts from in the USA always puts a handful of caramel candies in the box........  which is crazy because I don't think I'd every bring myself to eating them.  Not in this day and age.


I bought a bumper in Texas, 2-3 months later got a handwritten thank you letter from the business where I bought it. I was flabbergasted, that’s such a great move on their part


----------



## Canadium (Jun 3, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @Dusty : I ordered 4 _*CLAMPS*_ off Amazon and I received 3 clamps and a roofing shovel.....



@Brent H thats a winner for the record books! I just checked with Amazon about a late package I'm expecting and was informed it would be delayed because it went to California by mistake!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jun 3, 2021)

The rest of my KBC order arrived at the post office.  No notification etc. until after I picked it up, then Fed-ex's system sent me an email telling me I had it.

All good.  I ordered the Edge Vise Stop.  Always wanted one, used my $25 dollars off to justify it.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 3, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> The rest of my KBC order arrived at the post office.  No notification etc. until after I picked it up, then Fed-ex's system sent me an email telling me I had it.
> 
> All good.  I ordered the Edge Vise Stop.  Always wanted one, used my $25 dollars off to justify it.


I had the same thing with my 3 phase motor it was put in the community mail box for parcels I found out 4 days later.


----------

